# Running training



## KOKarate (Oct 24, 2020)

When I was younger I was a pretty decent runner. It wasn’t my main focus but I just did it for martial arts so I was fit. At my best I did a half marathon in an hour and a half. But as time went I focused more on my Kenpo and my Muay Thai so I was still in shape from that but running took a back seat and even more so when I started teaching. But lately I’ve wanted to get back into it more so I’m dedicating weekends to runs in the morning as I teach in the afternoons but I’ve mainly doing 5ks and working upwards. Today I beat 2 of my records I did my fastest mile in 6 minutes 28 seconds and I got my fastest 5k in 21 minutes and 43 seconds. Now I’m very happy with that as if I’m right my best when I was younger was 21:30. I’m going to start to increase to 10k I know I can run it but my issue is I always set off to fast that’s always been an issue for me but hey it’s a never ending journey


----------



## drop bear (Oct 24, 2020)

I ran over covid lock down. I got surprisingly good at it when I stuck to it.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Dec 30, 2020)

So how is your running training going?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 30, 2020)

I have always felt guilty about my running. Lately I try to replace my 3 miles running by kick/punch combo with footwork. I'll still cover that 3 miles distance. But I feel I have accomplished much more than just my 3 miles running.

Here is 1 kick, 3 punches, and footwork drill.







Here is a footwork only drill. It's almost like fast spring.


----------



## Buka (Dec 31, 2020)

I stopped running when I learned how to fight, I’m sure everyone is somewhat  different.
.
But, I think we all get to the same place one way or another:


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 31, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I have always felt guilty about my running. Lately I try to replace my 3 miles running by kick/punch combo with footwork. I'll still cover that 3 miles distance. But I feel I have accomplished much more than just my 3 miles running.
> 
> Here is 1 kick, 3 punches, and footwork drill.
> 
> ...



Loved the vid KFW, it's a great idea. I don't know if I'll ever be able to run properly again so I've been trying to think of alternative extra cardio, definitely will keep this sort of thing in mind, and adapt what I know to it!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 31, 2020)

I miss running. Knees don't put up with it anymore on any kind of consistent basis. I really need to find something else that works as well for me.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 31, 2020)

4


KOKarate said:


> When I was younger I was a pretty decent runner. It wasn’t my main focus but I just did it for martial arts so I was fit. At my best I did a half marathon in an hour and a half. But as time went I focused more on my Kenpo and my Muay Thai so I was still in shape from that but running took a back seat and even more so when I started teaching. But lately I’ve wanted to get back into it more so I’m dedicating weekends to runs in the morning as I teach in the afternoons but I’ve mainly doing 5ks and working upwards. Today I beat 2 of my records I did my fastest mile in 6 minutes 28 seconds and I got my fastest 5k in 21 minutes and 43 seconds. Now I’m very happy with that as if I’m right my best when I was younger was 21:30. I’m going to start to increase to 10k I know I can run it but my issue is I always set off to fast that’s always been an issue for me but hey it’s a never ending journey


4-1/2 mile. Impressive.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 31, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Loved the vid KFW, it's a great idea. I don't know if I'll ever be able to run properly again so I've been trying to think of alternative extra cardio, definitely will keep this sort of thing in mind, and adapt what I know to it!


I have a set of 20 3 punches combo such as:

- jab, cross, jab.
- jab, cross, hook.
- hook, hook, uppercut.
- hook, back fist, over hook.
- ...

If I just repeat each drill 20 times. I can drill 20 x 20 x 3 = 1,200 punches in my 3 miles walking. If I hold 5 lb weight on each hand, the result could be even better. After 3 miles, not only my legs has been exercised, my upper body also has a good work out.


----------



## jobo (Dec 31, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> I miss running. Knees don't put up with it anymore on any kind of consistent basis. I really need to find something else that works as well for me.


hand jive?


----------

